# George Schreyer's website is suspended



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I am not sure if this has been covered already but I went to george's fantastic online resource for a few pointers, only to find that it is closed and suspended.

Has he moved it to somewhere else?


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

See a similar discussion over on the >LSC  < site.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, I started it as I though that there would be someone who has the back story on either of the forums.

I have the link to the old site (2002) but need some tips that were only a few years old (from 2011).

Fingers crossed that the guy is fine and that this is just a server glitch.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Dang, I refer to that site a lot. 

It would be a shame to lose such a great resource!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The old link still works. Just don't go to the redirected link.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Old site last updated 2003....


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty likely you could find the web site in the Internet Archive. Let's step through the portal together.

The WayBack Machine
https://archive.org/web/

Plug in the web site URL: http://www.girr.org

You get the following results:
https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.girr.org

Select the last entry saved date (blue highlight) Dec 17, 2014. => Georges' web site as of Dec 17, 2014.

Beyond this point I've not traveled so you're on your own as to what's there. Maybe only part of the web site was saved and you have to piece it together (using parts of prior saves), or maybe all of it is there. Still you are on your own. 


Hope you keep the Wayback Machine handy; you will be able to travel in time to your hearts desire. Happy Trails.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> Pretty likely you could find the web site in the Internet Archive. Let's step through the portal together.
> 
> The WayBack Machine
> https://archive.org/web/


Thanks Chris,....I had forgotten about using the 'Way Back Machine', and that is though I even use it to check on past iterations of my own art gallery site!......old age eh?...it just gets you...

Anyheoow, I have just accessed it (the new site), downloaded the whole site to my hard drive and it is functioning as if it was being accessed online, so that is good.

I just hope that George is fine and that the 'suspension' is only an administrative thing.....


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Beavercreek I'm curious to know the process for downloading the site, could you describe how you did that?

Thanks.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Robert
You use a website grabber program (there are many free ones). This time I used 'Deep Vacuum' (on Mac OSX) as some others seemed to 'clog' with the content from the archive.

Once the grabber prog has done its downloading stuff (it may take some time depending on your internet connection speed and how speedy the archive is at the time), you can then find the 'index' page html (in this case it is......'tips.html') in the first web folder that was downloaded (these folders will have long numbers as their titles).
Then make an alias (link file) of it outside of all of the folders of content to click on to kick start the website content.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

beavercreek said:


> Thanks Chris,....I had forgotten about using the *'Way Back Machine'*, and that is though I even use it to check on past iterations of my own art gallery site!......old age eh?...it just gets you...
> 
> Anyheoow, I have just accessed it (the new site), downloaded the whole site to my hard drive and it is functioning as if it was being accessed online, so that is good.
> 
> I just hope that George is fine and that the 'suspension' is only an administrative thing.....



*Careful,* it's not the, " Way" "Back" "Machine."

It's the "Wayback Machine." 

In time travel these details make a HUGH difference. Imagine what would happen if Dr Who set the Tardas to the Way Back Machine instead of the Wayback Machine? He could materialize the Tardas in solid rock somewhere in time.  We don't know if he could use his screw drivery thing.  These time travel things are very, very delicate.  

We cannot afford to loose even one MLS member  !!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> *Careful,* it's not the, " Way" "Back" "Machine."
> 
> It's the "Wayback Machine."
> 
> ...


TARDIS = *T*-ime *A*-nd *R*-elative *D*-imensions *I*-n *S*-pace

Don't make me sick K-9 on you


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*oops *


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*A Workaround*

As to George Schreyer's Web site "account suspended" issue, I noticed a workaround until found out by who ever or what ever resulted in the account being suspended.

Using the WaybackMachine URL for the *date of Nov. 20, 2014*:
http://web.archive.org/web/20130513123727/http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html

The WaybackMachine *date of Nov. 20, 2014* shows counter value near the bottom of the page fixed within the statement:
"This page has been accessed *531547* times since 31 Aug 1997."

However, using only the portion of the WaybackMachine URL:
http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html

With Result: "This page has been accessed 536694 (*or more since counter increments with successive viewing*) times since 31 Aug 1997."

Thus, by eliminating the "archive" portion of the WaybackMachine URL and just using the remainder of the URL as the target, you can still access the more current version. However, you can't click on links to maneuver through out the web site without invoking "account suspended", so to get around this you must determine what target link you want by using the Wayback URL and do the same as in this example. 

All that said, since the last update is the same date, it does not seem worth the effort, so you may as well just use the latest WaybackMachine Nov. 20, 2014 version.

-Ted


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

4largescale.com is offline too.

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> 4largescale.com is offline too.
> 
> Andrew


It isnt now..

Scot


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted Doskaris said:


> As to George Schreyer's Web site "account suspended" issue, I noticed a workaround until found out by who ever or what ever resulted in the account being suspended.
> 
> Using the WaybackMachine URL for the *date of Nov. 20, 2014*:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20130513123727/http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html
> ...


Ted;
Trying to outsmart  the Wayback Machine causes you to run into the *"account suspended"* wall.   The following steps result in accessing Schreyer's entire web site. All links work. No "account suspended" intercepts;

- Enter George Schreyer's website's URL *http://www.girr.org *into the Wayback Machine's (search) portal.

- Select the last / most recent archive date from the calendar displayed - *blue highlite; i.e., December 17, 2014.* 

- Result; Schreyer's entire website. All links work. No "account suspended" intercepts.

- *Access Counter Displayed at bottom George Schreyer's website; *

*This page has been accessed 20950 times since March 13, 2005

© 2005-2012 George Schreyer 
Created Mar 13, 2005 
Last Updated October 19, 2012*​

*Note; Counter reset date is 2005 rather than your result, 1997.*

*Happy Time Trails  *


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

When people forget to pay the annual fee, websites often get suspended. I think they usually give you 90 days and then they dump your stuff. [AGGHH!!!]
It usually happens when the bank gives you a new credit card (thanks to hacks at Target, Home Depot, etc.,) and you forget to update their record.

The site is protected, but I asked the privacy co to send him a message.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Scot, I couldn't get 4largescale.com the other day but the next day I could. Now I can't get it again. 
It trace routs to bluehost.com in the USA but in the browser it ends up at a site in Russia and displays some Russian host's page. 
http://artthemes.ru/wp-content/themes/teamsh/images/vn/out/test/wp-includes/pomo/en/public_html/4largescale/

P.S. It works OK on IE but not Chrome
Very strange... 

Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

It's all fine and good trying to figure out how to access George's website but what I find much more important - does any one know if everything is OK with George?

Knut


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

George had a stroke a couple of years ago. He's been working hard to recover, but typing is really hard for him. I emailed him a couple of months ago and have not gotten a reply.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> It's all fine and good trying to figure out how to access George's website but what I find much more important - does any one know if everything is OK with George?
> 
> Knut


As mentioned, I sent an email via the privacy company that protects his website.
I recall he 'disappeared' for several years on job-related business a while ago.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The site is back up. No details.


----------



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

*george's web site*

I use:
http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html
I have aol
alan-rr


----------

